# FOG's wanted



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Looking for any FOGs, with a join date prior to 2011, that would like to welcome a newbie to puff.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Kevin (Kapathy) the newest FOG, sign his a$$ up!


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmm....

First you ask for friends, then you ask for a FOG...I don't like we're this is going...

I've subscribed. op2:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just cuz I joined just prior to '11 doesn't make me an "FOG". 



But I'm in!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

What the heck are you up to Dan? Consider this guy subscribed.

opcorn:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

hmm....I see the game is afoot.


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

What will come of this? opcorn: Cant wait to see what will come.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm down for killing a noob


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh wow, please make sure to label the results of this clearly in the subject line! I really want to see what ou guys are up to!

Go get em!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

You are truly a diabolical BOTL! Downright evil in fact...this should be fun to watch


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll be away this weekend, will check Sunday for PM's and this thread for those that want to... have some fun.

Next week will be great.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

apparently i am already signed up0 thanks chris.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Vicini said:


> I'm down for killing a noob


Hey now you FOGs, I will have to alert the others... Killer Hello Kitty scares the bejesus out of me!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmmmm, I'm not a FOG either as Matt says but....I haven't bombed anyone lately...so...
I'm up for it!!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

:hat:

messages sent


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

not sure exactly where this is going, but ready to find out....subscribed


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh what now....

Good thing I'm not a newbie.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Dude, Dan... Are you okay? You seem kinda upset.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Bomb sent........


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

piperdown said:


> Hmmmm, I'm not a FOG either as Matt says but....I haven't bombed anyone lately...so...
> I'm up for it!!


Ummm... Hello???? Yes you are a FOG!!!!oke:


kapathy said:


> apparently i am already signed up0 thanks chris.


Your welcome Bro! Anytime! :bitchslap:ound::banana:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

chris1360 said:


> Ummm... Hello???? Yes you are a FOG!!!!oke:
> 
> Your welcome Bro! Anytime! :bitchslap:ound::banana:


Am not a FOG, I'm a FOGIT.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm not an FOG but it's an excuse to send a bomb

94xx 5036 9xx0 0092 6xx6 62


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

hardcz said:


> I'll be away this weekend, will check Sunday for PM's and this thread for those that want to... have some fun.
> 
> Next week will be great.


Why not. I am at the IPCPR till next week, but will check it out as well.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

What on earth is a FOG? I ran a search but couldn't find any info.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

TonyM said:


> What on earth is a FOG? I ran a search but couldn't find any info.


fuking old guy, can be a reference for actual age, time spent doing something...ie.. noobs just joined...fogs have been around a while.... or both.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

First a friend post..then an FOG post... you lookin to make friends with someone that doesn't have the strength (or enough will to live) to get away from you?


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> First a friend post..then an FOG post... you lookin to make friends with someone that doesn't have the strength (or enough will to live) to get away from you?


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:bitchslap:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL! Knowing Dan...I'll live to regret that one.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

piperdown said:


> Am not a FOG, I'm a FOGIT.


Isn't that the definition of a FOG...Someone who FOGITS where they are?

:bolt:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I wheeled my Hoveround to the PO today. 

Launched!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

INCOMING!!!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yep...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

shuckins said:


> yep...


Oh Shit! Ron's in on this too? Good luck to who ever you target is. They are going to need it.

opcorn:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)




----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

shuckins said:


> yep...


Cue the theme song!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

... or maybe this is more fitting since Zilla is probably involved somehow.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Awwwww shit.... 

What's really going on over here?!?!?!?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Hannibal said:


> Awwwww shit....
> 
> What's really going on over here?!?!?!?


didn't you read the first post? Welcoming a newbie to puff.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I do believe mine should be landing today.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

My post office is slow, hopefully today or tomorrow.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

USPS says it landed


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

ARG! Mine's landing tomorrow. I'm so old I'm a day late :twisted:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

whatever happened to this?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Tennis ball came off the FOG's walker maybe?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

kapathy said:


> whatever happened to this?


Perhaps a certain someone needs to go get their mail from their mailing address off base. :whip:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Perhaps a certain someone needs to go get their mail from their mailing address off base. :whip:


yea certain someone! check your mail


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

op2:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

When are we going to see some destruction? Maybe all of these FOG's should check and make sure they remembered to mail out their bombs


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmmmm, maybe USPS is up to their normal tricks.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

piperdown said:


> Hmmmm, maybe USPS is up to their normal tricks.


Nope...got confirmation they are at the address... off base though...


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

This should be interesting...


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

now you done it, you fogs probably killed the poor guy...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Heh, knowing the target....probably trying to make a statement.....or he's about ready to kill someone....can anyone say shananigans?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Or crying in the fetal position in the bathroom.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Is he ever going to get this?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Well he is a noob after all. Can't trust em :welcome:


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe you killed him.


----------

